# "spiritual awakening" - "spiritual experience"



## Scott Shahan (Dec 21, 2007)

I hear these two phrases "spiritual awakening" and "spiritual experiences", used quite often by some people that I know that are in recovery programs like the 12 steps. Does anyone know on the PB what the difference is between a "spiritual awakening" and a "spiritual experience"? What is the function of the Holy Spirit during conversion. What does the Holy Spirit do during conversion? Is regeneration a spiritual experience?


----------



## BJClark (Dec 21, 2007)

Scott,




> I hear these two phrases "spiritual awakening" and "spiritual experiences", used quite often by some people that I know that are in recovery programs like the 12 steps. Does anyone know on the PB what the difference is between a "spiritual awakening" and a "spiritual experience"? What is the function of the Holy Spirit during conversion. What does the Holy Spirit do during conversion? Is regeneration a spiritual experience?




I'm sure someone else can answer this better than myself...

The Holy Spirit brings us from death to life...'awakening' our spirit, showing us how sinful we are..convicting us..so yes, I do believe it is a "spiritual thing".

When I've heard others talk about "spiritual experiences" it's always more about 'feel good' emotions...I was so happy, and we were singing, and you should have been there, it was just so exciting, and God was moving, and everyone was so excited you should have seen the excitement in the crowd, everyone raising their voices and praising God...

I've yet to hear any of them say anything about realizing how sinful they are or feeling convicted over their sins before a Just and Holy God...Don't get me wrong, nothing wrong with singing and praising God in song..but, to them it's always been about the "feel good" experiences. 

I don't know about others, but many times when I feel closest to God and I know He is near, is when I am being convicted of sin. Not necessarily a sin that is 'outward' but something hidden in the deepest recesses of my heart that brings me to my knees seeking His forgiveness, then I want to praise Him for showing me His grace and mercy...

Maybe when you hear them speaking about these "spiritual experiences" ask them something about having been convicted of their sins...I have found many of them look at me like I'm crazy when I ask them about that aspect of it..again, to them it's all about the 'feel good' god...not the God who convicts a man of their sins..


----------

